# [Polish NR] Pyraminx single 2.50 - Piotr Kozka



## KryuzbanDmitry (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Tim Major (Apr 19, 2011)

I love how the person filming, or near camera has a bigger reaction than you.
Good job :tu


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 19, 2011)

Who was murdered? 

Fast solve! :tu


----------



## SpiderSwede (Apr 19, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I love how the person filming, or near camera has a bigger reaction than you.
> Good job :tu


 That was probably Maria Oey (because of "Pio Pio" at the end)


----------



## Engberg91 (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice!
What kind of pyraminx is that?


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks like one of those little russian pyraminxes.


----------



## superduperabner (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow. Nice. Good job.


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 20, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Who was murdered?
> 
> Fast solve! :tu


 
The cameraperson it sounded like.


----------

